
Show HN: Have an Italian cheese farmer give you travel tips via text phone Skype - yourlocalcousin
https://www.yourlocalcousin.com
======
wingerlang
How does the "text 20 questions" work out? Are people paying it?

I am building an app where this would be the only logical payment method, but
I haven't done any research yet.

------
NKCSS
Looks great! Too bad it didn't get more attention :(

------
dblosser0556
Only the locals know the best resterants.

------
cphoover
Love this idea

